# For All Fans Of Fluoro And Braid.



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I was shocked at this. I have nearly always used mono, and these tests show I made the right choice.




http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...aid vs. mono&txt=https://youtu.be/g2ilksQgUMg


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure most understand that braid is less abrasion resistant. That doesn’t change the fact that in some instances it’s the far better choice.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

But what about the fluoro? What conditions would you consider braid superior? I've never used braid.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've used 100# braid for grouper fishing and had it cut off so many times it hurts to think about it. so i switched to 100# mono and have a lot less cut offs. I've had the mono fray pretty bad but not cut off as much. but braid does have its places. i use it for trolling erie with a fluro leader with divers. it's almost a must for tripping the divers. i switched to braid for my bass fishing and it has worked out great for me. I've never used it for jigging or perch fishing on erie but i would think it would be the way to go.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I bass fish more than anything else, and they are structure orientated fish. So I need the toughest stuff out there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I use flouro for leaders for saltwater fishing. It lets me use a heavier leader without spooking fish in the clear water. 
Braid really shines when you need minimum stretch. Deep jigging and ripping Vibees in the spring for example.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Thee old Chevy vs. Ford debate.
I use braid with a fluorocarbon leader for trolling and jigging, Is there any other way?
Mono has it's place but not in open water for me.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Every line has its place. It’s just about knowing the strengths and weaknesses of it and playing the cards right. Flouro has caught me fish in heavy pressure areas where they are extremely line shy. Mono of course shines for me fishing lay downs and ice fishing. Braid is the only line I will fish top water baits on due to the stretch factor. It’s all in the way you wiggle the worm right.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Like I said, never used braid, but I have used fluoro, and it's virtually worthless for top water baits as it tends to sink, affecting lure action. But it is very sensitive, you can feel the lightest bite.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I never spoil up with flouro, I only use it for leaders. It is more abrasion resistant than mono. And it is nearly invisible under water. Can someone explain why you would pay a premium price to spool up a a reel with all fluorocarbon line? I’m pretty sure that the 200 yards sitting on the spool is entirely invisible to the fish!


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

I have one reel that is entirely flouro. There might be 60 yards of line on it though. I use it for brown trout river fishing. Where sensitivity is key and complete line invisibility is a major plus. Other than that I normally only use it as a leader.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Well ncbass, braid floats more than flouro or mono. It will sink but it’s a lot slower than either other choice. Flouro is better for jogging and weightless rigs because of its ability to drop faster in the water column.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Steelhauler said:


> I never spoil up with flouro, I only use it for leaders. It is more abrasion resistant than mono. And it is nearly invisible under water. Can someone explain why you would pay a premium price to spool up a a reel with all fluorocarbon line? I’m pretty sure that the 200 yards sitting on the spool is entirely invisible to the fish!


I use straight fluorocarbon on my reels for crank baiting. It’s a great line to use on baitcasters for this application. But, I always use a backing on the spool. Usually never more than 150 feet or so of fluorocarbon.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> I was shocked at this. I have nearly always used mono, and these tests show I made the right choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a major flaw with this test. Monofilament absorbs water and quickly looses abrasion resistance, whereas fluoro does not. Tackletour does a ton of testing across a lot of brands for a variety of factors. Here is a comparison of an number of fluoro lines vs Berkley XL. http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontestpg4.html. XL outperforms most of the fluoro lines dry, but none of them wet. I think there is a reason almost every pro recommends fluoro for high-abrasion situations.

I use fluoro for the majority of my fishing, mostly due to the sensitivity and low stretch. I mostly use braid for punching heavy grass and frogging, but I may experiment with if for working walking topwaters this year, with a mono leader. Pretty much the only bass application I have for mono any more is topwater.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

When I spool a baitcaster with Fluro I only use 60 to seventy yards, the rest is mono backing. On spinning reels I usually use 100 yards as it is 6 to 8 pound and I loose line to snag break off and also constant trimming to get rid of the damaged tip portion. My braid is a full spool which I reverse as the line shows signs of ware.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I am a big fan of Carolina and Texas rigging, and have used flouro and mono for these apps. As far as abrasion goes, especially on my Carolina rig, I found the flouro to be far less abrasion resistant than the mono. Most of this abrasion occurs around where the 3'4 ounce weight is attached to the terminal line. You have to keep checking it. I will use flouro for the terminal line, however.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> I am a big fan of Carolina and Texas rigging, and have used flouro and mono for these apps. As far as abrasion goes, especially on my Carolina rig, I found the flouro to be far less abrasion resistant than the mono. Most of this abrasion occurs around where the 3'4 ounce weight is attached to the terminal line. You have to keep checking it. I will use flouro for the terminal line, however.


Are you using tungsten weights?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

No.Plain old lead.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

2 things about flouro. I upsize to a spinning reel with a larger line spool diameter because flouro doesn't cast as well as mono (in the same # test), and flouro takes on line memory/twist, even if I use conditioner on it. The other most important thing I find, especially in flouro under 10# test is the knot. When I switched to the Uni-knot, I nearly eliminated breakoffs (at the knot), and an even better knot is the double san diego jam knot, albeit a little more tedious to tie. Tie the Uni a couple dozen times and you'll seldom use another. Also the Uni can be loosened a tad to give more action on a light jig or leadhead. Oops that WAS as secret...Anyway, nothing bothers me more than to see guys busting off, with the poor fish trailing a leader away possibly to their death, when a Clinch or Palomar was used. Palomar is a OK choice for 15# and up, but any clinch or cinch type knot abrades the flouro at the knot. My 2 cents-some of this might only help a newbie..now actually CATCHING a fish...I need help with that.ROFL
EDIT: UNI-Knot.. sorry, cabin fever setting in...Uni-knot duh (edited original text)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Steelhauler said:


> I never spoil up with flouro, I only use it for leaders. It is more abrasion resistant than mono. And it is nearly invisible under water. Can someone explain why you would pay a premium price to spool up a a reel with all fluorocarbon line? I’m pretty sure that the 200 yards sitting on the spool is entirely invisible to the fish!


Same here. When fluoro first came out I spooled up a spinning reel with it. Oh man, that stuff sure was "sproingy" if that's a word. The stuff would jump off the spool in bunches! A total headache. I'm sure the product has been improved by now. 

But the test wasn't braid vs mono, it was fluoro vs mono. You just have to analyze your particular fishing situation. Trolling open water with not a lot of snaggy nasties, maybe fluoro's the ticket. Fishing a rocky creek for smallies, maybe a mono leader is the way to go.


----------

